# Louisiana East Cape Lostmen



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Lucas! Should be a great boat for the area. I hope to make it back over from Houston towards Golden Meadow this winter/spring for the marsh fishin.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome.


----------

